# Cruze stereo ports



## emarshall22 (Mar 12, 2016)

What is the micro-usb port on the stereo for? Like what does the existing plug going into that port run from. I'm trying to install a backup camera and looking for video input solution. Thanks!


----------



## emarshall22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what each of the ports are and what they're for?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Left to right in your picture:

Antenna/Onstar
Antenna/Onstar - One of the two coax connectors goes to the Antenna. The other one to the OnStar module
Mini-display out for the MyLink display
PDIM interface (USB/3.5mm jack) module
Blue is unknown to me; possibly MyLink touch screen input
CANBUS interface. The radio handles a lot of the Cruze's customizations


----------



## emarshall22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks! Do you know of any way I can get a video input to this? I already have the 7 in my link touch screen.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unknown. Also, I'm taking an educated guess to each port's function based on what I know the radio does in the car. It would be nice to know how the Cruze with the backup cameras are configured. This might provide a clue to what you need to do.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Blue is unknown to me; possibly MyLink touch screen input


I'm thinking that might be the video in. I'll have to check my books later.


----------



## emarshall22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks! Let me know if you find an answer, please.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It uses connector X2, the black one in the middle. Video signal is on pin 5 (GY/WE), power for the camera is on pin 15 (WH/BU). The ground seems to be done near the connector between the body harness and the instrument panel. (Not in the radio.)

If you're lucky, the wiring goes all the way back to to the X900 connector "Rear compartment lid harness to body harness" located in the trunk behind a trim panel on pin 17 and 16 (same color wires). However, the bad news is it looks like the harness for the trunk is different. In cars without the backup camera, the "license harness to rear compartment lid harness" is only 4 pin. With backup camera, it's 10 pin.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> However, the bad news is it looks like the harness for the trunk is different. In cars without the backup camera, the "license harness to rear compartment lid harness" is only 4 pin. With backup camera, it's 10 pin.


I should add, this mention in the manual makes it less likely that a factory camera can be added to a car that came without it. Because now you're replacing the harness for the trunk lid. But if the wires are there all the way to the trunk, it still should make it easier to add a camera then trying to run the wire all the way to the head unit.


----------



## emarshall22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I already have wiring all the way up to my dash with an AV video make end all the way in front but had no means of connecting it. So do you know of a way that I can get that video input to the mentioned pins? Like in terms of wiring what do I need to do? Cause my car doesn't have the harness in the trunk lid like you mentioned


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

emarshall22 said:


> I already have wiring all the way up to my dash with an AV video make end all the way in front but had no means of connecting it.


Does it have the wires in the connector at the radio end? You could try splicing it. But it's probably coax, which wouldn't be easy.


----------



## emarshall22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah it's just your typical yellow video in male AV connector if that's what you meant. If I was to cut that connector off and just feed the wires into the mentioned pins, any idea how I should do that best?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

emarshall22 said:


> If I was to cut that connector off and just feed the wires into the mentioned pins, any idea how I should do that best?


I don't know. I'm not sure how far you can push things without visible problems.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If I'm reading it right, it looks like a replacement harness for the trunk is $50 or so. P/N 95166042. The camera is about $105. P/N 95407397. (Both part numbers are for a 2013.) The real question is if the wires are there between the trunk and the head unit, and what kind of programming might be needed for the head unit.

Edit: Crud, you'd need a license plate wiring harness. Another $60 or so.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> If I'm reading it right, it looks like a replacement harness for the trunk is $50 or so. P/N 95166042. The camera is about $105. P/N 95407397. (Both part numbers are for a 2013.) The real question is if the wires are there between the trunk and the head unit,* and what kind of programming might be needed for the head unit.*
> 
> Edit: Crud, you'd need a license plate wiring harness. Another $60 or so.


 last issue to address, one guy posted he got it to work then no more posts from him.


----------



## emarshall22 (Mar 12, 2016)

The harnesses you mentioned seem to be discontinued. They're unavailable on every single OEM parts store I've checked online.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

emarshall22 said:


> The harnesses you mentioned seem to be discontinued. They're unavailable on every single OEM parts store I've checked online.


What year you looking? Try 15/16 limited.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

emarshall22 said:


> The harnesses you mentioned seem to be discontinued. They're unavailable on every single OEM parts store I've checked online.


I saw it in OEM GM Parts Online | Wholesale GM Parts Online.

It might be worth asking your local parts dealer. Sometimes they've been replaced by another part.


----------

